# Poppers



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

Any piece of meat with jalapeno peppers and wrapped in bacon, around me here in South Carolina, we've always called them jalapeno poppers. So after reading many, many threads on here about ABTs, I got a hankering for some and decided that it was time to make them using a couple of ideas I've acquired  from others.

Here's the line up:
-Biggest jalapeno peppers that I could find, these are about 4" long. Cut a side off to make a boat like 

 thirdeye
 has done
-1 8oz block of cream cheese softened
-1 T J.O.s #2
-12 16-20 count local shrimp
-Low sodium bacon







Mix the tablespoon of J.O.s into the cheese and stuff the boats. Then lay 2 shrimp on top of each.






Wrap with a slice of bacon and the next stop is the grill.






Smoked with cherry wood indirectly trying to hold the temp around 275℉. This picture is after about 30 minutes.






About an hour later and they are ready for the broiler.






Didn't get finished pictures because people were *STARVING, *but they slowed down a little when they bit into a hot popper 
The spicy heat wasn't really there so I think next time I'll add a little cayenne to the mix and maybe top them with something sweet to offset the heat, but everyone was pleased.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks great! I've done them with shrimp as well. Though I finally dice them and mix into the cheese. Your way looks intriguing.
Oh, if want want heat. Leave a few of the seeds in them.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2021)

GS, They look delicious!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2021)

Definitely look delicious! Funny how we all know just how hot they were biting into them (temp wise)!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 3, 2021)

Those look delicious. Great color


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> GS, They look delicious!



Thank you


Brokenhandle said:


> Definitely look delicious! Funny how we all know just how hot they were biting into them (temp wise)!
> 
> Ryan



Yeah Ryan, the smell combined with hunger pains will cause some folks to act hastily sometimes even though I warned them. But the internal temps always slow them back down 


TNJAKE said:


> Those look delicious. Great color


 Thanks, Jake


----------



## clifish (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks great!  I too find the heat dissipates after smoking.  Now I also make Habanero ABTs for me.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 3, 2021)

Never heard of jo seasoning had to google I need to try this although I don’t have room for more seasoning


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

crazzycajun said:


> Never heard of jo seasoning had to google I need to try this although I don’t have room for more seasoning


The #2 is a little spicier than #1. It's not available here in South Carolina, a little too far south I guess, but I found out about their seasoning through our son's girlfriend who was raised on the coast of Maryland. Her family is in the seafood business, crabbing and oyster farming, and they like the #2 the best.


----------

